# can you add alcohol to wine



## jamesngalveston (Apr 27, 2013)

Im making my first batch of blackberry wine now...
I am having a cocktail of cherry cask canandian club...
Is it possible to add alcohol to a wine before you cork it...
just curious


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 27, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> Im making my first batch of blackberry wine now...
> I am having a cocktail of cherry cask canandian club...
> Is it possible to add alcohol to a wine before you cork it...
> just curious



Yes you can - It's your wine, so I would do whatever you like and bottle it.
I know people who who would add a shot of brandy per bottle - hey its what they like


----------



## Polarhug (Apr 28, 2013)

I've added both everclear and brandy to wines, depending on how I wanted to alter the final product.


----------



## Gowers Choice (Apr 28, 2013)

I have a batch of strawberry going now. When it's done I'm adding some angel food cake flavored vodka for a "Strawberry Shortcake" wine.


----------



## bcroll88 (Apr 28, 2013)

Has anyone ever used everclear to slightly raise the abv of their wine? I was looking at doing that to my batch. Was told if you add half a bottle you can't taste the everclear.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 28, 2013)

bcroll88 said:


> Has anyone ever used everclear to slightly raise the abv of their wine? I was looking at doing that to my batch. Was told if you add half a bottle you can't taste the everclear.



do a sample test - using the same portions - 
You left out some crucial info - 
how big is the batch you are doing ?
How much sugar content is there ? can is overcome the higher alcohol ? 
I cant see if you are adding 1/2 bottle to a 5 gallon carboy will effect the taste - especially if it is sweet


----------



## bcroll88 (Apr 28, 2013)

It is a 5 gallon batch of island mist strawberry. When would you add the alcohol to the wine after you degas it? Or doesn't really matter as long as the fermentation process is complete?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 28, 2013)

If you prefer the higher alcohol - add it now and you may have to back sweeten with some frozen strawberry juice,but I would wait till fermentation is complete as I don't know what type of yeast you used


----------



## joeswine (Apr 29, 2013)

*adding to the ABV*

depending of what you want your finish wine to taste like,first everclear will add a different type of taste to the wine not a wine alcohol taste- but more of a dry bite,is that what your asking, ,everclear can runiun the taste of your wine all together if to much is added,i have experimented a lot with everclear and have put some in my wines ,to correct a problem ,unless your making a cello,it's not a very good idea,one trick I have found is to make a small batch of rasin wine(white )or (black) and have that sitting in the wings as part of my tool box,if allowed to go stone dry it can provide the proper taste of alcohol to add to a wine that needs the boost..............just fruit for though........... it works


----------



## JohnT (Apr 29, 2013)

Just Curious. 

Why do you want to raise the apv? Are you looking to add a flavor component or are you simply attempting to make the wine stronger?

johnT.


----------



## bcroll88 (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm just looking to bump up the abv of the wine I'm not looking for a lot just like 5% or so. I have been reading about my wine kit and its usually around 10% and I wanted to raise it a little and I was recommended everclear I was told half bottle to 6 gallons you won't taste it and it will raise the abv of your batch. I just want to make it where I'm unable to drink it.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 29, 2013)

Well if I did my math correctly you would have to add 1 1/2 bottles of ever clear to raise additional 5% overall


----------



## bcroll88 (Apr 29, 2013)

With which proof of everclear did you do that with Steve?


----------



## JohnT (Apr 29, 2013)

I would make one recommendation.. 

You can always all everclear, but you can't remove it once it is added. 

I would take a sample of your wine and add an appropriate amount of everclear, then taste it. Why risk your entire batch of wine against unknown results? If you like the higher APV, you can then apply the everclear to the main batch.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 29, 2013)

bcroll88 said:


> With which proof of everclear did you do that with Steve?



195 proof - ever clear


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 29, 2013)

vacuumpumpman said:


> 195 proof - ever clear



John I also recommended doing the same exact thing several posts back - great idea in order to get the correct amounts for the taste you are after


----------



## bcroll88 (Apr 29, 2013)

Both of your have excellent recommendations like you said before Steve. I think I will take your advice and add a little after the secondary fermentation is complete then taste it to see how it is with the everclear so I don't ruin the whole batch. Thank You All for you advice on this topic was a great help to me.


----------

